# New laptop running sluggish, everything is delayed & slow.



## anna5000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Please please help. New laptop is very sluggish. Huge delay when clicking on icons*
Hi.

Hope you're well and hope you're having a good day.

I am really really hoping someone can help.

I have a HP Elitebook 820 G2 laptop on Windows 10 Pro. Specs are; Intel i5 processor, 12gb ram, Intel integrated graphics.

It was purchased refurbished and has been freshly rebooted by me (refresh) and I have updated all drivers (using HP driver update utility) including Windows 10 drivers. Further, in the hardware section in Control Panel it shows up as there being no hardware issues.

*Here is the problem...*

The laptop is running INCREDIBLY slow and sluggishly. For example, when I click on the Internet Explorer or Chrome desktop icon it takes a full second for that action to be recognised and when IE or Chrome does load it is super slow and when I resize a window It takes like 3 seconds to resize and I can see it physically happening, which should be the case. When I click on the Cortana Start button on bottom left hand side of the desktop even that takes 5 seconds to come up and when it finally does, searching for something takes ages!

At first I thought it must be a process or two hogging the CPU but task manager shows everything under 20%. Ive also killed a load of processes to see if it makes a difference, nothing. I also unchecked a lot of unneeded things that load on startup, still no difference.

This should not be happening on a freshly booted, completely up to date and incredibly powerful laptop with 12gbs of ram!

I really really hope someone can help me and will be incredibly grateful for any advice.

Thanks.

Anna.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

One of the first things I do on a new computer is to uninstall all the crapware (unnecessary) programs that come with it. That being said, this is a pretty powerful computer and should be running like a Corvette. What kind of antivirus are you running.? I have always looked at that next. I've found Symantec Products to be problematic, particularly when people use the most feature rich. This goes for some other products too, but particularly the high end Norton. It can slow down and even block programs and processes like Skype. What kind of connection are you using? Wireless?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna5000 (Jun 24, 2017)

LIS333 said:


> One of the first things I do on a new computer is to uninstall all the crapware (unnecessary) programs that come with it. That being said, this is a pretty powerful computer and should be running like a Corvette. What kind of antivirus are you running.? I have always looked at that next. I've found Symantec Products to be problematic, particularly when people use the most feature rich. This goes for some other products too, but particularly the high end Norton. It can slow down and even block programs and processes like Skype. What kind of connection are you using? Wireless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi.

Thanks for your response.

So when I did the fresh reboot/refresh and windows loaded up without any drivers downloaded yet it was running incredibly sluggish and slow even though I had just done a refresh so there was nothing on the laptop to make it sluggish. I then thought, maybe its running sluggish because I havent installed the drivers yet. So I installed the "HP Softpaq driver manager" which tells me which drivers I need to install on my laptop and the loads them. It categorises the drivers as "critical" and "routine". I thought I would download them all (over 20) even though some of them looked like crapware because I figured that my laptop is so powerful it shouldnt effect it and it couldnt be any worse than it was already without the drivers installed as the laptop was almost unusable. Installing all the 20+ drivers didnt improve a thing unfortunately.

Do you suggest I do a second refresh and this time only install the critical drivers?

Look forward to your reply,

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you trying to use WiFi or a wired network connection?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## anna5000 (Jun 24, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> Are you trying to use WiFi or a wired network connection?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I'm using wifi. The slowness/sluggishness is present at the level of the operating system, not just when I use the internet.

The only thing I have done after I purchased the refurbished laptop online is replaced the old hard drive in the laptop with a new Samsung Evo SSD drive. After doing that, I installed a new version of windows on the SSD and then installed all the required drivers.

Could it be that, somehow, the new SSD hard drive is causing these issues?


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Have you tried looking at what Task Manager shows you? Maybe something is (stiil) using up memory?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## howbyte (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, *Service Host: Local System *is bundle of System Processes which operates automatically through system. It includes processes including Windows Auto Update & many others which takes up huge disk, memory, RAM & even Network i.e., Internet Data. You may have noticed that almost all your available network is taken by this Processes. This problem is frequent in Windows 8 & 10.

To avoid, there are few solutions available which are little longer which can help you solve this issue temporary or even permanently.

We have compiled all the working solutions, which you can read and follow in details at here: *Service Host Local System Using Up All Your Resources? - Fix Now*

If you have any other issue then drop them in below comments, we will see how we can help you. Thank you!


----------

